# how to install firefox 9.0a1?...



## d_mon (Aug 27, 2011)

if not even in list:

http://nightly.mozilla.org/

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/


----------



## adamk (Aug 28, 2011)

You need to give people time to answer your question.

If you want to try a version of any software for which there is no pre-built package, and which doesn't exist in ports, you will have to build it from source yourself:

https://developer.mozilla.org/en/download_mozilla_source_code


----------



## d_mon (Aug 28, 2011)

thx man!


----------

